

Relaxed Raises $2 Million From Redpoint Ventures For CouchDB Support - andrewpbrett
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/12/10/stealth-startup-relaxed-raises-2-million-from-redpoint-ventures-for-couchdb-support/

======
rms
Congrats Damien.

For those keeping score at home, this may make Damien the most successful
entrepreneur to be rejected from Y Combinator at the interview stage.
<http://damienkatz.net/2006/11/how_not_to_pitc.html>

~~~
siong1987
In fact, there is <http://cloudant.com/> from YC.

~~~
falsestprophet
What proportion of YC startups have the word cloud in their names?

------
jchrisa
It's true. We had a really great fundraising experience (awesome opportunity
to meet smart people, but it's a lot of driving if you live in Berkeley).

We're all about CouchDB adoption, so we'll be working to lower barriers to
entry for new developers and potential users. If you are using CouchDB,
contact us, we want to hear your story.

There's more, we'll be letting you know in January.

~~~
tlrobinson
What's the relationship between Relaxed and couch.io?

~~~
trevorturk
J Chris Anderson via <http://twitter.com/jchris/status/6561506408>

"Relaxed, Inc. is the company. We plan to offer CouchDB hosting and other
services under the couch.io name."

------
jbooth
Can someone explain CouchDB's advantages to me? From the cocktail napkin
diagram on their apache page, it looks like the only major advantages over
vanilla replicated Solr would be

1) Better replication architecture (much better?) 2) Convienence layers in
javascript for querying

What am I missing? Is the main purpose of the project the replication or the
javascript libraries? Is the fact that you can update to arbitrary hosts as
well as read from arbitrary hosts the big win? It doesn't look like it's
sharded so I can't see any huge scalability gains over Solr..

------
dnsworks
The open source support model is a scary one. Redhat & MySQL feel like the
exceptions. It is hard to recall any other "open source support" companies
that have really made it in a big way.

~~~
russss
Cloudera (<http://cloudera.com/>) is doing pretty well. Canonical too,
although it's not clear if they're actually making any money.

And there are scores of other, smaller companies which are doing well.

~~~
mallipeddi
I'm wondering how you know Cloudera is doing well? I noticed you work for
Smarkets now (and Last.fm before). I'm just curious to know how much money can
you realistically expect to make for a pure consulting business like Cloudera.

